# 350z RB26 Conversion?



## IreiMember (Feb 3, 2005)

hey wassupers.


just curious if anyone in the states has made the conversion for the 350z. ive seen a few in japan and would like to do one of my own. ive done a few swaps in japan on other cars with the rb26 with no problems. enyway has anyone seen info on the net in regards to this topic if theres someone who has done it, i sure would like to speak with them. maybe we can exchange some info. 


thanks a bunch for your time



Irei


----------

